# How long in fridge vacuum packed?



## tbakko

How long can I keep a 15lb rib roast in the fridge that is vacuum packed from the market? I just picked it up today, do I need to freeze it?


----------



## scarbelly

What was the sell by date? According to my butcher they recommend use within 5 days of the sell by date. Not sure how they came up with that one. Maybe one of our resident butchers can chime in


----------



## tbakko

No sell-by date, just bought this morning from Cash & Carry.


----------



## chef jimmyj

One week to be safest, two weeks tops...Or...Take it out of the plastic, leave plain or coat with Montreal Steak Seasoning or other Dry Rub, wrap in Cheese Cloth and Dry age for one week, I change the cloth after 2 days...You can combine the two, One week in plastic, One week Dry Aging...How many days before you plan on cooking?...JJ


----------



## tbakko

Plan on smoking Christmas morning.


----------



## venture

These may be of help:

http://www.foodsafety.gov/blog/meatinrefrig.html

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/pdf/refrigeration_and_food_safety.pdf

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tbakko

Do you dry age in the fridge, or just let it hang in the Smoker to age? Is colder outside than in the fridge, teens at night and 30's low 40's during the day.


----------



## SmokinAl

9 days seems like a long time to be in the fridge to me.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm voting freeze and defrost for Christmas.


----------



## chef jimmyj

The reason why the USDA has a 3-5 day limit on store bought meat is, People are in and out of the Refer all day and it is hard to keep it at less than 38*F...If you have a second Refer that is not opened 100 times a day you will be fine holding it in the Cryovac or partial holding and Dry aging until Christmas Day....IF NOT...Freeze it!...JJ

If you have an extra refer, wait 4-5 days as is and then Dry age until Christmas morning...Keep it in the Coldest part of your refrigerator, away from any foods that can be contaminated...JJ

FYI...I am getting my roast on the 26 then in the refer for 6 days to dry age more, coated in Montreal Steak Seasoning, until New Years Day dinner...As of today it has already been aging at the Butcher shop for 4 weeks, so 6 weeks total Dry aging...The first 5 weeks are under Controlled Conditions that CANNOT be duplicated in a Home Refrigerator that is used daily...So Don't Try IT!...


----------



## pit 4 brains

Vac seal and freeze. No reason to chance it. It will defrost in a few days in the fridge near the top and close to the door.


----------



## nate_46

If you do a little research on dry aging you will find that most "high end" steak houses age their meat for up to a month.  That being said, the conditions need to be monitored closely, strict rules need to be followed, and there is very little room for error.  I am not suggesting you to do this, just that it is possible.  I purchased my 17 lbs (one 10.5 lbs and another 6.5 lbs) on Wednesday this week.  I watched the butcher cut, dress and tie it while I waited, ran home and prepped it. 

The final product is to die for and I have not ever made anyone sick.  Once sliced and on the plate you can cut it with a fork and the beef flavor is about as good as it gets.  If you can maintain the temperatures till Sunday I think you will be okay.  If you keep it at 36 or below (constant) then it shouldn't be a problem.  You mention temperatures in the low 40's...........  That will not do.    Be careful, getting sick on Christmas day would not be a joyful time.


----------



## subotai

Usually the meats we receive from national brokers (U.S. Food and Sysco) come cryovac.  Beef and Pork tends to be good for up to 21 days from Pack Date, and Poultry 14 days from Pack Date.  This assumes proper handling during this time.  We keep our walk in coolers at 35 degrees, a little cool, which I think keeps the meat a little longer, Plenty of documentation out there via graphs that show for every degree over 40F you start to lose shelf life of fresh products.  We have a house rule which recommends a smoke by date of 10 Days from Pack Date for Beef and Pork and 7 days from Pack Date for Poultry, this keeps us within the recommended limits and have had no issues so far.  

Nate makes a good point in that ALL High end steak restaurants now dry age their meats and MANY mid to upper range steak house either dry age or wet age in cryovac.  Alton brown does a nice job explaining the differences, you can youtube it!

Remember there is a grey line between aging and rotting...we usually just trim it off!!


----------



## mr t 59874

JJ, nate and subotai are giving very good advice.  As far as dry aging, the flavor in dry-aged beef will not start to change until 21 days have been reached, this is due to enzymes doing there thing although less time than that will tenderize it.  I'm sure JJ could elaborate more on this.

There is much more as nate said to dry aging beef than putting it in a refrigerator for 30 or more days. If you cannot dry-age meat properly, simply purchase a roast from your meat monger and ask him to dry-age it for you.  That method would take all the guess work out of it.

 The following is an example of one I documented for the forum. smokingmeatforums.com/t/133806/ugly-duckling-dry-aged-salt-crusted-prime-rib-roast-q-view

T


----------



## HalfSmoked

You have received some valuable information here although must of it refers to commercial equipment that harry home owner doesn't have and would be hard push to control the safe temperatures required I personally would freeze. How ever I am not a professional and would play it by freezing.


----------

